# Babes on the Bay



## jettylady (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey, 
I am kinda new here, not new to saltwater. Fishing in my first Babes on the Bay tourney in May. Never done a tournament before. We have secured a guide, but I know nothing about what to expect. Any tips, or advice welcome. Do not know my fishing partners well , :/... Thanks.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Too big. Have fun. Tried it, several times, no thanks. 

Fyi the locals will win it, but, GOOD luck young lady, I will be pulling for you!


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

*Babes on the bay*

Yep. Last year was a little controversial to say the least. 
It is a big tournament. Think they have established as largest female fishing tournament in US. The pre and post party is usually a lot of fun, and has drawn a lot of venders. Sign up, get some pictures, and share some memories. 
PS, plan for some bad weather. Seems like something cold and wet blows in every year.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Yep.......maybe if you are unlucky enough to get to weigh in on time this year you can beg for a time extension..........


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

Been there, done that and wont go back. If you like drinking and fishing with 1300+ other ladies then it might be for you. It was too crowded for me. Weigh-in line was crazy and so were a lot of the women.
I would look for a smaller local ladies tournament to start off with. Not sure where you are located but there is a Ladies tournament this weekend in Bastrop, Broads with Rods then the Beauty and the Beast tournament in September in Kemah and Lingerie on the Bay in Matagorda in September, it is a really good tournament.
Go check out www.texasladyanglers.com
we post up a tournament schedule and are planning on having our own tournament in June.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

how was it?


----------

